# very little smoke



## northshore pete (Sep 21, 2017)

my smoke hollow propane smoker does not seem to put out mush smoke damper all the way open i run at 225 at first it smokes ok then hard to tell if smoke is comming out of the vent?


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2017)

Pete I'm not familiar with your smoker, but if you use the search function there's bound to be a few answers. Wild guess is you may need a pellet tube or tray to coexist with you smoker. 

Chris.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 21, 2017)

Hmm.. what do the chips look like after you notice no smoke? Are they totally burnt up then?


----------



## northshore pete (Sep 22, 2017)

The chips are black but not burnt up if i stir them they will give me smoke for a short time at 225


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 22, 2017)

Does your food have any kind of smokey flavor? Just because your not seeing smoke doesn't necessarily mean it's not smoking. TBS can be hard to see sometimes.

Chris


----------



## northshore pete (Sep 22, 2017)

I can taste the smoke in the meat but not very strong  and never get a good smoke ring


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't think the electric or propane smokers produce smoke rings.


----------



## northshore pete (Sep 22, 2017)

I agree


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 22, 2017)

You could try using chunks. And mods available.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232131/charbroil-vertical-lpg-smoker-800-mods/0_20


----------



## northshore pete (Sep 22, 2017)

I like your mods mabe its time to start modifing my gasser


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm glad I did mods to my smoker. My charcoal smoker .. it was worth a few hours and few bucks.


----------



## northshore pete (Sep 22, 2017)

when I put charcoal in my chip pan it smokes like crazy


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 22, 2017)

northshore pete said:


> when I put charcoal in my chip pan it smokes like crazy


Some people light charcoal to help get chips to burn and to get the smoke ring ..yep


----------



## northshore pete (Sep 22, 2017)

I want to put a vent on the side of my smoke hollow more air more smoke right ?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 22, 2017)

northshore pete said:


> I want to put a vent on the side of my smoke hollow more air more smoke right ?


Only have read about electric smokers like yours. I don't hear much about vent mods for propane ones


----------



## vortreker (Oct 5, 2017)

At 9:07 it shows the perfect amount of smoke called TBS (thin blue smoke) 
If you want more pronounced smoke flavor add an Amaz-N pellet smoker.


----------



## bregent (Oct 6, 2017)

rings r us said:


> I don't think the electric or propane smokers produce smoke rings.



Electrics have a hard time getting good smoke ring, but gas smokers have no problem in that area.


----------



## Goldfield Guss (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite electric smoker and I get a smoke ring with Mesquite wood. I have never used a gas smoker so I have no idea regarding intake vent management with gas. I just bought the OK Joe so I hear to learn about offset smokin.


----------



## grillingoons (Oct 20, 2017)

I have the smoke hollow pro series 44inch propane smoker.  I installed the mailbox mod and use an a-maze-in 5x8 smoke tray and get about 10 solid hours of perfect smoke using smoke pellets.  The built in trays and wood chips require to much maintenance to keep a good smoke going in these smokers.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 11, 2018)

northshore pete said:


> I can taste the smoke in the meat but not very strong  and never get a good smoke ring


you need to burn carbon to get smoke ring,either charcoal or wood,I have a Smok n' tex electric smoker and had to add 2 pcs. of charcoal to chips to get smoke ring


----------



## Thom71gt (Mar 15, 2018)

I always soak my wood before putting it in. Smokes like crazy.  But I'm using chunks directly on the charcoal in a Kamado Joe.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 15, 2018)

Thom71gt said:


> I always soak my wood before putting it in. Smokes like crazy.  But I'm using chunks directly on the charcoal in a Kamado Joe.


if using an electric smoker you won' get a smoke ring bc you are not burning carbon need to burn either wood or charcoal


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2018)

A quick note on gas smokers...
propane will get all the air it needs for combustion through the venturi so if the venturi is outside the smokehouse no oxygen is used inside the smokehouse. This allows more oxygen to the smoker tray for the fire to burn cleaner. Nat gas on the other hand only gets 40% of it's oxygen needs through the venturi and the balance is used up from the surrounding air. The reason for this are due to the pressure through the orifice nozzle, not high enough with very low pressure Nat Gas.

Propane is a better fuel for a smokehouse than Nat Gas.


----------

